# Meeräschensichtungen ?



## gerstmichel (8. Juli 2005)

Moin moin,

wer hat wann wo Meeräschen gesichtet oder gar gefangen? Möglichst detailierte Infos wären schön.

Sichtung am:
Ort:
Gefangen:
Angelart:
Köder:

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## Medo (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Moin moin,
> 
> wer hat wann wo Meeräschen gesichtet oder gar gefangen? Möglichst detailierte Infos wären schön.
> 
> ...


 
och menno....#d 

schon wieder nen abstauberthread|kopfkrat 

fahrt mal öfters an die küste und dann .... werfen, werfen, werfen......#a 

tl

medo


----------



## gerstmichel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Lieber Jörg,

ich darf doch Jörg schreiben, oder soll ich lieber Medo schreiben?

Der Grund warum ich hier im Board bin, ist der, dass es hier meines Erachtens nach Tips für jederman gibt.

Ich halte viel von diesem Forum, habe Spass hier, gebe Tips soweit es mir möglich ist und hole mir Tips, sobald ich es für notwendig halte.

Es ist kein Geheimnis, dass ich noch keine große Erfahrung mit dem Angeln im Allgemeinen und mit den speziellen Methoden im Besonderen habe. Aus diesem Grunde mach ich mich über die Methoden schlau um dann dem zugehörigen Fisch nachzustellen, nicht zuletzt um auch meine Fertigkeit mit der Methode zu prüfen und zu verbessern. Um hier Erfolg zu haben, ist das Wissen um die Anwesendheit einer Fischart sehr hilfreich, da man dann bei Miserfolg auf die fehlende Fähigkeit denn auf den fehlenden Fisch rückschliessen kann. Was einen die Möglichkeit gibt seine Methodik zu überdenken und zu verbessern.

Diese Gelegenheit lieber Jörg, sei mir auch von dir gegönnt und nicht als Abzocke abgetan.

Diesen Einwurf deinerseits finde ich absolut Asozial.

Schönen Gruß,
Michael


----------



## goeddoek (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Ja wos is denn scho Vollmond  |kopfkrat  :q 

Immer schön mit der Ruhe, meine Herren.
Lebt sich denn auch'n ganzen Tacken leichter  #h


----------



## Medo (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Jörg,
> 
> 
> Diesen Einwurf deinerseits finde ich absolut Asozial.
> ...


 
Asozial?

wie gesagt... stell dich ins kühle nass und ab dafür 

gruss medo


----------



## Medo (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Ja wos is denn scho Vollmond |kopfkrat :q
> 
> Immer schön mit der Ruhe, meine Herren.
> Lebt sich denn auch'n ganzen Tacken leichter #h


 
so solls sein Georg#h


----------



## gerstmichel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Ist Unruhe entstanden? Oh, das wollte ich nicht. Ich wollte mein Tread nur rechtfertigen, ganz ruhig. |engel: 

Keiner will hier eine Welle machen, ausser der Fisch beim Drill. #:


----------



## AndreasG (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin gerstmichel !

In diesem Fall muss medo beipflichten, grad wenn es um die Meeräschen geht.
Ich für meinen Teil versuche seit 2 Jahren Meeräschen mit der Fliege zu fangen und habe jetzt mit ein Paar anderen Boardis rausgefunden wie und womit es geht. Da solltest du verstehen das man das nicht gleich im Detail raus posaunt.
Schau doch mal in dieses Forum  http://www.leidenschaft-meerforelle.de/start/index9.html 

da findest du einige Infos. Den Rest musst du dir dann selbst erarbeiten.
Das mit dem Abstauber solltest du nicht zu persöhnlich nehmen.
Sicher sind jetzt alle heiß darauf Meeräschen zu fangen und melden sich, nach meiner Fangmeldung, auch schon via PN bei mir um dann gemeinsam Fischen zu gehen. (ein Schreiberling von R+R war auch darunter, der kommt aber auch nicht mit  |supergri  )
Also, raus mit dir an die Küste....schön die Augen auf halten und mit etwas Glück eine ans Band bekommen. Ich drück dir die Daumen obwohl das Wetter momentan nicht so hitverdächtig für die Meeräschen ist. Stell doch mal einer den blöden Ostwind ab !!!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## gerstmichel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				Medo schrieb:
			
		

> Asozial?
> 
> wie gesagt... stell dich ins kühle nass und ab dafür
> 
> gruss medo


 

Gerne, aber helfen ist doch nicht verkehrt.

Asozial im sinne von unsozial wenig bis garnicht hilfsbereit. Hat nix mit dem Asi zu tun, der der Omma eins auf die Nuss gibt um Ihr die 5,50 Eur zu klauen.

Bist du am 15. in Eutin ?


----------



## gerstmichel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Also nur Selbstversuch macht kluch !? Na gut. Dann muss ich halt alleine herausfinden wo die Dinger stehen...

Ich kann die Argumentation sehr gut verstehen. Aber vielleicht versteht der eine oder andere auch meine Argumentation.

Wenn ich dauernd Brot am Haken ins Wasser werfe und nix fange, so kann es daran leigen, dass ich was falsch mache, oder daran dass nix da ist. Und letzteres wollte ich als Grund lediglich minimieren.

Aber nix für ungut, ich komm auch so zurecht.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## gerstmichel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Einen hab ich noch:

Solche Postings kommen bei "Aktuelle ....fänge im <Monat, Jahr> komischer Weise nicht, wie kommt das?


----------



## AndreasG (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Dann kuckst du mal unter Galerie / Traumfische oder auf Vossis Seitehttp://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/weitere_Bilder/_Beifang_/Meeraschen/meeraschen.html


----------



## gerstmichel (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Schöner Bericht. Wenn ich denn mal erfolgreich bin, werd ich dann auch mal einen schreiben.


----------



## Haeck (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

@ gerstmichel

Sichtung am: letze woche bei hochdruck in den nachmittags std.

Ort: 
schönberg, direkt an den T-molen vor kruse's fischerhütten, jedes jahr beim schnorcheln kleinen schwarm mit exemplaren von ca. 50 - 60 cm größe gesichtet. 

kiel (generell das gesamte hindenburgufer, speziell ziemlich zum ende zwischen sporthafen u. tirpitzmole am kleinen sandstrand.) kein besonders idyllisches gelände 4 -5 m hohe kaimauer, direkter verkehr an der promenade, spaziergänger u. jogger. hinzu kommen die mini tides, die das watfischen an diesem abschnitt bei NN bereits unmöglich machen. 
also, nimm deine watklamotten mit, ohne dem geht es nicht u. beobachte den wasserstand ! 
an diesem küstenabschnitt:
bei N-NO-O winden=trübe wasserverhältnisse
OS-S-SW-W=klare wasserverhältnisse

mfg

haeck


----------



## hornhechteutin (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin Moin ,
@Haeck
super das Du gerstmichel hilfst #r  . Es ist als Binnenländer und das ist Michael ja , auch wenn er jetzt an der Küste lebt ja , nicht einfach sich umzustellen von Süß auf Salzwasser angeln .

@ all 
ich habe gerstmichel schon ein paar mal mit zum angeln gehabt und für einen Abstauber halte ich ich nicht . Was ist falsch dran wenn ein Boardi was wissen will und was lernen will ? Ich habe auch schon viel gelernt von Boardis und habe auch schon Boardis ohne wenn und aber geholfen , wenn ich konnte . Keiner muß seinen Hot Spot preisgeben wenn er nicht will , aber Tipps und Tricks wären doch auch nicht schlecht .

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## danfisk (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hej Kollegen

An Streit will ich mich nicht beteiligen,aber Verraten wo Meeräschen zu finden sind
das will ich schon gerne tun. Die stelle wo ich sie nun schon seit mehreren Jahren
immer wieder beobachet habe ist Udbyhoj/Dk und zwar genau zwichen der Hafenmole und dem Fähranleger und immer in kleinen Schwärmen von6 bis 10 Stück.
Gefangen habe ich noch keine dort, werde aber beim nächsten mal den Tipp mit 
dem Weißbrot und Schwimmbrot am Haken versuchen. Da die Stelle dort sehr flach
ist ,sind Watthosen ein muß. Der Fährbetreib scheint sie aber nicht besonders zu
stören. Eine weitere Stelle ist das Flachwasser zwischen Fähre und Campingplatz,
dort sieht man sie immer wieder wie Sie Böschung und die größeren Steine im Wasser
abgrasen.
Gruß   danfisk


----------



## sundeule (8. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Wohlenberger Wiek an der  Kartoffelmole
Kühlungsborn an der Seebrücke, K-born West an den Buhnen und auch schon zweimal draussen bei Flaute

alles nicht aus diesem Jahr und leider nur "Sehfische" und keine Fangfische

nun wohne ich weiter im Osten und habe noch nichts gesehen, bin aber nur noch selten auf Seebrücken und wüsste nicht warum die Fische die paar Kilometer nicht auch schaffen sollten. Hat einer was beobachtet?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				sundeule schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wohlenberger Wiek an der  Kartoffelmole....


...jo.....da und auch in der Nähe von Beckerwitz. Ebenso um Hohen Wischendorf herum. Poel war letztes Jahr einiges an Fisch...wie es dieses Jahr ausieht konnte ich leider noch nicht beobachten  #h


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Die Meeräschen sind im Moment überall an der Küste anzutreffen ! Klassischer "Mefogrund" ist auch hier zu bevorzugen. 
Wichtig ist die Fische erstmal zu sehen !
Mit der Polbrille, die Sonne möglichst von hinten, sieht man ihre Flankern in der Sonne aufblitzen. Wenn das Wasser sehr ruhig ist, dann sieht man auch des öfteren Strudel oder sogar Flossen aus dem Wasser ragen.
Wenn die Fische nicht zu sehen sind, dann zerreibt mal ein bis zwei Weißbrotscheiben in den Händen und legt die Krümel aufs Wasser (Nicht einwerfen, sonst merken es die Möwen ). 

Und vor allem : Nicht zu weit vom Ufer suchen !!!
Alle Meeräschen die ich in den letzten Tagen sah waren keine fünf Meter vom Ufer entfernt.

Zu der Frage wie man sie denn fängt : DIE VERARSCHEN MICH SEID JAHREN !


----------



## gerstmichel (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Schönen Dank erstmal, für die bisherigen Tips und Sichtungen. :m 

Ich möchte nochmal klarstellen, wie es hornhechteutin auch schon geschrieben hat, dass ich nicht daran interessiert bin eure hotspots zu räubern. #d Ne ne, die behaltet mal für euch. Ich bin ehr an Tips interessiert, wie sie ja jetzt auch gekommen sind, wo halten sich die Fische auf, worauf muss man achten (hier der Hinweis mit den Strudeln, super Tip, Danke), wie und wieviele mit welchem Köder gefangen ist da gar nicht mal so wichtig.

Ich dachte hier einen Tröt aufzumachen wie es die schon gibt, nur heissen die nicht Mefosichtungen, Dorschsichtungen, sondern aktuelle Mefofänge Monat/Jahr oder aktuelle Dorschfänge Monat/Jahr. #c 

Ich war schon etwas erschrocken als ich die Reaktion von dir, Medo, gesehen hab. Vielleicht abe ich in meiner Antwort auch etwas überreagiert. |krach: #q 

Spongebob drüber. Ab dem kommenden WE hab ich 2 Wochen Urlaub, da werde ich Zeit genug haben, die Küstenabschnitte abzulaufen und meinen Schweif blicken zu lassen... :m 

Petri euch allen, und wer möchte darf noch weiter Tips posten...|supergri


----------



## sundeule (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ab dem kommenden WE hab ich 2 Wochen Urlaub, da werde ich Zeit genug haben, die Küstenabschnitte abzulaufen und meinen Schweif blicken zu lassen... :m


 
...achte dann aber bitte darauf, dass Du ausschließlich an Fkk-Stränden mit dem Schweif wedelst und nimm Dich in acht vor Denunzianten:g  - Wodibo schläft niemals:q


----------



## marioschreiber (11. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				gerstmichel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte hier einen Tröt aufzumachen wie es die schon gibt, nur heissen die nicht Mefosichtungen, Dorschsichtungen, sondern aktuelle Mefofänge Monat/Jahr oder aktuelle Dorschfänge Monat/Jahr. #c


 
Wobei da auch der Fanort meist nicht an die große Glocke gehängt wird ! 

Noch ein Tipp zu den Meeräschen :
Such dir eine Steilküste und begib dich zu der Zeit dahin in der du die Sonne im Nacken hast. Von oben sieht man sie dann gut "aufblitzen" ! 

Und nochmal : Kontentriere deinen Blick auf die ersten zehn Meter vom Ufer !!!


----------



## Reppi (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Und auch die "andere" Seite von S-H hat was zu melden..  
In Büsum im Seglerhafen (bei Flut) findet sich fast jeden Tag eine Schule von bis zu 30 Fischen ein !!
Genial war, das ein Nebenerwerbsfischer versucht hat, mit einem 20m langen Netz das Hafenbecken abzuriegeln :r 
Der Spass war dann zu sehen, als er das Netz reinholte,sprangen (!!) die Jungs drüber und bis auf 2 Fische haben ihm alle ne lange Nase gezeigt


----------



## gerstmichel (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Ja, dann sollte ich auch die Nordsee mal ins Auge fassen. 

Wind? Ich gehe mal von keiner bis schwach bzw. ablandig aus?


----------



## AKor74 (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Samstag 09.07.2005 Seebrücke Boltenhagen 5 Uhr - 5 Uhr 15. Mein in Häppchen zerkleinertes Brötchen hat die Meeräsche nicht interessiert, reine Beobachtung, kein Angelversuch gestartet.

Anzahl: 1
Größe: 50-60cm, stand gut im Futter
Wetter: 20°C, Nebel unter 150m Sichtweite, leichter Regen


----------



## Acki (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin @ hab da gestern noch zwei Exemplare gefangen eine 54cm eine 58cm #6 Fangplatz war ein Priel in der Nordsee Gruß Acki#h


----------



## gerstmichel (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Petri zu den Fischen! Sehen doch gut aus.


----------



## sunny (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

@gerstmichel

Wenn ich einen Hot-Spot wüsste, ich würd ihn dir sagen. Ich bin ja nu auch nicht von der Küste und hätte daher keine Bedenken, dass du mir eine Meeräsche wegfängst  .

Aber wart man ab, es gibt tatsächlich Boardies, die sehr auskunftsfreudig sind. Da kommt bestimmt noch die ein oder andere fangträchtige Stelle rüber #6 .


----------



## Queequeg (12. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hier auch noch mal ein Meeräschenerlebnis, liegt allerdings zig Jahre zurück: Als ca. 13- jähriger Bengel habe an der südspanischen Mittelmeerküste einen riesigen Schwarm Meeräschen beobachtet. Das reingeworfene Brot nahmen die Fische sofort, nur anglerisch konnte ich nix umsetzen. Ein alter, spanischer Angler zeigte mir dann wie es ging: Er gab mir eine durchsichtige Wasserkugel, montierte mir ein dünnes langes Vorfach mit einem sehr sehr kleinen Einzelhaken und beköderte diesen mit Darmstücken (sehr klein) von Sardinen. Ich war anfangs sehr verwundert und skeptisch, aber nur für kurze Zeit, denn ich fing reichlich an Meeräschen auf diese Art. Es waren allerdings rel. Kleine Fische (25-30cm lang) im Gegensatz zu den Fischen die hier bei uns so gesichtigt werden. Die Meeräschen schmeckten ausgezeichnet.

Ich habe es an unserer Küste noch nicht versucht auf Meeräschen zu fischen, bzw weiß ich von daher nicht ob sich das Erlebte auf unseren Bereich übertragen lässt. Versuch macht klug. |bla: 

Witzig, ein Arbeitskollege der in Kühlungsborn wohnt erzählte mit vorhin das er in letzter Zeit abends immer einen Pulk Meeräschen (Einzelgrößen bis ca. 70cm Länge) im Hafen von KB beobachtet.



Gruß und Petri Queequeg


----------



## Karstein (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Zwar schon ´nen jahr her, aber vielleicht ja noch relevant:

Sichtung am: 13.08.2004
Ort: Kiel-Laboe Zollsteg
Gefangen: hat ein Osteuropäer am Zollsteg ein knapp 9 pfündige Meeräsche
Angelart: billigste Telerute/ feine Pose/ Hakengröße ca. 12
Köder: Algenbündel, welches er direkt am Stegdalben abgenommen hatte.

Die Meeräschen "weideten" die Dalben und die Oberfläche nach Algen ab. Er hat seinen Algenklumpen auf Sicht direkt vor die Mäuler der Meeräschen gelegt.

Vielleicht hilft´s ja weiter?


----------



## gerstmichel (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Algenbündel, hmmm, klar macht ja Sinn !! |kopfkrat |supergri 

Das ist glaub ich gar nicht so blöd. Werd ich mal testen. #6  

Da kommt doch eine Menge an Beobachtungen und Erfahrungen zusammen, find ich echt Klasse !! :m 

Danke danke und nur nicht müde werden...


----------



## steve71 (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Vielleicht klappt das auch hierzulande?

ich habe vor einigen Jahren in Frankreich auf folgende Weise Meeräschen in Hafenbecken gefangen: Ich hatte mit dort in einem Angelgeschäft ein Grundfutter von Sensas(weiß leider nicht mehr welches) gekauft,  welches ich vor dem Fischen so befeuchtet habe daß es kurz unter der Oberfäche zerbrach und eine Futterwolke bildete. Als Köder habe ich Mehlteig benutzt. Diesen hbe ich so feucht angerührt, daß er an den Fingern klebt und ihn dann in eine Einwegspritze gefüllt. Damit kann man den Teig problemlos dosieren und durch die Weichheit des Teigs sinkt die Fehlbißrate erheblich! Gefischt habe ich mit Matchrute, 12er Faden und 18er B520 Haken von Kamasan. Den biegen Meeräschen nicht auf! Meine  Pose habe ich mir einer  Rattenschwanzbebleiung austariert, damit der langsam absinkt. sofern Strömung vorhanden war, habe ich durchtreiben lassen. Angeboten habe ich den Köder 20cm über Grund bis leicht aufliegend.
Bei Bissen habe ich immer sofort angeschlagen. Geile Angelei!


----------



## GROßfisch Hunter (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

hallo|wavey: 

Ich habe vorletztes Jahr in der Trave mehrmals Meeräschen gesichtet!

Es waren ca. 4-6 Stück zwischen 50-60 cm!!
Sie "grassten" an einer (Holz-slipanlage)!!
Ich konnte leider keine erwischen!!#d 
Ich wünsche dir viel erfolg bei deinem nächsten versuch!!!


----------



## Micky (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Ich war vergangenes WE (Sonntag) mit dem Fahrrad in WH oben auf der Steilküste und konnte von dort ein munteres Fischtreiben zwischen den Steinen beobachten. Ob es nun Meeräschen waren, KEINE AHNUNG, dafür stand ich zu hoch, aber den Beschreibungen nach durchaus plausibel!
Gefangen (was ist das?) hab ich leider auch noch keine !


----------



## Frühaufsteher (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hallo Micki 
kannst du uns sagen zu welcher Tageszeit du die Fische gesichtet hast?|kopfkrat 
Ich bin die ganze nächste Woche auf Fehmarn und werde dort mein Glück versuchen.#q  
Wer kennt auf Fehmarn Stellen wo man den Äschen nachstellen kann?
Zu welcher Tageszeit sollte man es versuchen.|schlafen 
Mit was für einer Fliege und mit welcher Technik (treiben lassen oder so) könnte man Erfolg haben.;+ 
Könnte es Sinn machen die Algen an einem Rig wie beim Karpfen angeln anzubieten ( erst die Algen und der Haken kommt dann hinterher) ?#w 
Ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar und werde euch alles berichten wenn ich wieder zurück bin.
Petri Heil und immer eine krumme Rute wünscht euch der Frühaufsteher#:


----------



## Frühaufsteher (13. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hallo.

habe eben noch eine Meeräschenfliege entdeckt, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte.
Was haltet Ihr davon?#w #w #w #w #w


----------



## Louis (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				Frühaufsteher schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo.
> 
> habe eben noch eine Meeräschenfliege entdeckt, die ich euch nicht vorenthalten wollte.
> Was haltet Ihr davon?#w #w #w #w #w




Viel wichtiger wird sein, was halten sie, die Meeräschen, davon |wavey:


----------



## Micky (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Gesichtet habe ich die Fische so gegen 13:30h, aber wie gesagt, ob es wirklich Meeräschen waren kann ich nicht garantieren. 
*Zur Stelle:* Weißenhaus, Eitz (Steilküste), ca. 3/4 Strecke bis zur Landspitze (vom Parkplatz aus), ca. 5 Meter vom Ufer weg.
*Wetter:* strahlender Sonnenschein, Temp. ca. *60 Grad* (ich war mit dem Fahrrad da *schwitz*)

VIEL ERFOLG !!!


----------



## gerstmichel (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> Gesichtet habe ich die Fische so gegen 13:30h, aber wie gesagt, ob es wirklich Meeräschen waren kann ich nicht garantieren.


Jou, hat den Anschein.



			
				Micky schrieb:
			
		

> *Wetter:* strahlender Sonnenschein, Temp. ca. *60 Grad* (ich war mit dem Fahrrad da *schwitz*)
> 
> VIEL ERFOLG !!!


Na wenn du so auf dem Fahrrad schwitzt und gefühlte 60° bemerkst, dann warst du nicht schnell genug !!#c 
Ist aber auch gut so, sonst hättest du die Meeräschen ja nicht sehen können.:m


----------



## Rosi (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

An der Seebrücke in Heiligendamm weiden auch Meeräschen. Ich habe sie morgens gesehen, kurz nach dem Sonnenaufgang und dachte zuerst an Dorsche. Allerdings sind sie viel scheuer, die kleinste Störung und sofort sind sie weg. Die Meeräschen weiden regelrecht an den Holzteilen unter Wasser, ziehen gemächlich von Einem zum Anderen, fast bis zum Ufer.

Ich habe mal nachts mit einem Angler auf der Brücke gestanden, der wollte sie fangen. Mit Pose und ganz leichtem Geschirr im Mittelwasser. Er bot einen Teig aus getoastetem Weißbrot. Mehr hat er mir nicht verraten, der Teig sah lila aus und wie perlmutt gefärbt. Wer weiß was da noch drin war? Sein Kescher hing die ganze Zeit von der Brücke im Wasser, er hat ihn aber nicht gebraucht.


----------



## Frühaufsteher (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin,
ich bin wieder zurück von Fehmarn und was soll ich euch berichten?
Eine Woche Regen und Dauersturm, in Böhen bis Windstärke 9 ( 75 km/h),
Kraut ohne Ende, und massenweise Strandkrabben. 
Ich war schon drauf und dran meine Fliegenruten gegen ein Surfausrüstung einzutauschen. An Äschenangeln war überhaupt nicht zu denken.
Bis auf zwei Hornies die ich nachmittags am Makelsdorfer Huck verhaften konnte,
und eine Meerforelle die ich beim Jagen beobachten konnte ( die Stichlige sprangen Reihenweise aus dem Wasser)  ging überhaupt nichts. 
Aber so ist das eben.
Beste Grüße 
der Frühaufsteher


----------



## Kochtoppangler (27. Juli 2005)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

War heute los und hab 3 Stunden auf die Biester geangelt .

Köder Daumennagelgroße Brotrinde auf Grund ca 5-10 cm auftreibend .
Hatte auch n bissl angefüttert .
Ergebnis : 9 Bisse verhaun und 2 Fische drangehabt .
Beide abgerissen die Biester hatten höllisch power  :c 
Werd es nächstes mal mit Haken direkt an der Hauptschnur probieren .


----------



## mullet64 (7. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hi,
habe jetzt erst dieses Thema gefunden, muss noch ein paar Erfahrungen loswerden:
Seitdem ich das erste Mal 1997 Meeräschen am Strand gesehen habe, versuche ich auch, diese zu fangen. Habe viel Lehrgeld bezahlt.
Nachdem ich in den vergangenen Jahren viel herumexperimentiert habe mit Montage, Hakenköder und Futter, gehe ich das jetzt gelassener an (da langsam mit regelmäßigen Fängen zu rechnen ist).
Wichtiger als die Ausrüstung ist wohl die richtige Stelle. Die zu finden ist nicht einfach, da sich das (zumindest an unserer Küste) ständig ändert.
Aber wenn man eine gute Stelle hat, an der die Fische deutlich auszumachen sind, füttere ich mit Brot/Haferflocken an. Im Normalfall ist spätestens nach 10 min im Wasser die Hölle los. Wenn dann ein Stück Brot an der Pose angeboten wird, dauert es auch nicht lange bis zum (meistens sehr energischen) Biss.
Mit dem entsprechenden Gerät und etwas MÄ-Drillerfahrung (bloss nicht forcieren!) kann man den Biss eigentlich dann auch mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit in einen tollen Fang umwandeln. Und wenn die Zeit reicht (abends bis zur Dämmerung bzw. morgens bis Badegäste kommen), kann man dann auch noch die zweite fangen. (Mehr habe ich an einem Tag noch nicht geschafft; aber dieses Jahr wird's was!)

Mein Gerät: Matchrute, 4,2m, Hauptschnur 0,25mm, Vorfach 0,2mm Fluorocarbon, Durchlaufpose 8gr, dickdrähtiger Boiliehaken Gr.6.
Für meine Begleitung mache ich aber auch einfach Montagen fertig an normalen leichten Spinnruten von 3m mit durchgehender 25er Schnur, das reicht auch...

Vielleicht hilft das ja etwas.
Zur Motivation noch zwei Bilder...

Gruss
mullet64


----------



## salmohunter (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Tja ..die Meeräsche ist ein heikeler Fisch ich habe bisher letztes jahr nur 2 auf Fliege fangen können ..und die auch mehr " aus versehen "  als ich auf Mefojagd war ..beide Fänge übrigens mit der gleichen Fliege ...einer sehr kleinen gelben (ähnlich juliatrae)..dieses jahr werde ich aber auch mal gezielt auf Äsche gehen..der Drill an der Fliegenrute war doch ganz schööön gooil 
Gruß & TL Dieter


----------



## mullet64 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Ich glaube, ich muss mal mit meinem "Chef" reden und mir auch 'ne Ausrüstung zum Fliegenfischen für die MÄ kaufen. Es ist zwar so schon ein wirklich geiles Drillerlebnis, aber das lässt sich damit wohl noch steigern.
Wie ist es, hat schon jemand Brot (oder eine passende Imitation) an der Flugrute versucht?


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Richtiges Brot würde den Wurf nicht überstehen !
Ich habe es mit einer "Brotfliege" aus einem Stück Schwamm versucht, war aber nicht erfolgreich  

Es scheint da wesendlich erfolgreichere Muster zu geben : http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/weitere_Bilder/_Beifang_/Meeraschen/meeraschen.html


----------



## Kochtoppangler (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Brot ist sogut wie nicht werfbar mit der Fliegenrute maximal so 8m und von "Brotfliegen" halte ich nicht viel . Hab ich mal im Süßwasser getestet und da waren zwar jede Menge Rotaugen am brot , die imitation wurde aber ignoriert ...


----------



## AndreasG (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> Es scheint da wesendlich erfolgreichere Muster zu geben : http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/weitere_Bilder/_Beifang_/Meeraschen/meeraschen.html



Und wenn du den Text rückwärts liest und dabei von jedem zweiten, fünften, achten und dann vom ersten, vierten und siebten Wort den ersten und dritten Buchstaben kombinierst und das wiederholst findest du auch die Bindeanleitung. :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q :q 
Nich hauen...........:m 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mullet64 (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

ok, dann muss man wohl doch mit anderen Fliegentypen experimientieren.
Von den Farben grün und grüngelb habe ich hier im AB schon gelesen.
In einem Buch (T.Housby "Erfolgreich Meerfischen", Müller-Rüschlikon-Verlag) habe ich auch was von orangen Spinnern gefunden, würde als Farbe also vielleicht auch in Frage kommen. Scheint aber auch alles wieder lokal abhängig zu sein...


----------



## marioschreiber (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

"cracking the Code !"


----------



## AndreasG (9. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				marioschreiber schrieb:
			
		

> "cracking the Code !"



Bist ja auch ein guter! :m 
Is denn bald mal wieder Sommer................


----------



## meyerlein (10. Januar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin,

mach dir mal nicht soviel Gedanken um die Fliege ! Im Wasser muß sie sein und zwar im richtigen Augenblick, dann klappt das schon. 
Ich hab gute Erfahrungen gemacht mit den Farben Gelb, Rot, und Weiß, das ganze schön "fluffig" auf stabilen 12 Haken .
Einige fischen mit statischen, bzw. geklebten Fliegen, zu denen hab ich aber weniger Vertrauen. 
........bald, bald gehts wieder los.....................:k 

Gruß Christian


----------



## rostocker (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Meeräschensichtungen hatte ich in Warnemünde am alten Strom
und an der Seebrücke in Gral-Müritz.
Habe aber noch nicht auf die Äschen geangelt.


----------



## Ansgar (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin,

na, Geheimhaltung wird hier ja anscheinend ganz gross geschrieben ) 

Ich glaube gaengige Fliegenmuster sind Brot oder Algenfliegen:

Brotfliege z.B. hier: http://www.deepcreekflyfishers.org/bread_fly_2.htm

Algenfliege siehe Foto (Sorry kann leider keine Fotos anhaengen??? Weiss nicht warum nicht - hat sonst immer geklappt???)

Generell sind Meeraeschen (hier) recht einfach zu fangen: Entweder mit Toastbrot an der Oberflaeche oder mit Teig (einfach Brot, paar Algen und ein bisschen Tuna Oil) etwa nen halben Meter drunter. Nehme die oft als Koederfische... Anfuettern mit eingeweichtem Brot ist wichtig...
Oft werden Meeraeschen auch mit Fliegen gefangen - insbesondere nachts. Leider habe ich bisher nie auf die Fliegen geachtet (und man kann sie ja wie gesagt auch so einfach mit Brot fangen) aber ich schaue mich da noch mal um...

Wusste garnicht, dass jetzt in Deutschland Meeraeschen so populaer geworden sind?  

Also, all the best
Ansgar

PS: ansonsten hilft auch mal ein bisschen gucken z.B. bei englischen oder franzoesischen Nachbarn (google.co.uk, google.fr(?)) - Meeraeschen sind "mullets" (engl) oder "mulets" (fr) und Fliege ist fly oder mouche...


----------



## Ansgar (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin,

hier nochmal ein Bild von der Algenfliege - weiss nicht warum das neulich nicht funktioniert hatte...  ;+ 

Also, all the best
Ansgar


----------



## Marco.H (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hallo Gerstmichel ....

Kurtze Info

In Glückstadt im Hafen ( bei Itzehoe ) konnte Ich immer welche 

Beobachten

wenn Ich mit meiner Frau und den Kindern zum Flohmarkt ging

und da waren immer welche von über 60 cm dabei

Man(n) sah die Fische immer wie Sie an den Steinen den Algen

bewuchs abgelutscht haben

So ..... und das ist kein Geheimnis

da jeder Spaziergänger die Fische sehen kann

Grüße aus Quickborn S - H

Marco.H


----------



## JunkieXL (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

die fressen aber nicht die Algen, wie so viele denken, sondern Kleinstlebewesen in den Algen. Ich hab schon 2 fangen können die erste hatte ich auf Made die zweite auf eine kleine Garnele. 
Ich habe jeweils en kleines Bleischrot genommen und die 
Köder auf Steinen versenkt wo sie am "grasen" waren.


----------



## meyerlein (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin,

@Junkie

Du sagst die Meeräschen fressen keine Algen, |kopfkrat warum hatten dann alle von mir gefangenen Fische den Magen damit voll |kopfkrat  Und warum sieht man beim schnorcheln überall die runden Flecken/Fressspuren (3x s ?) an Steinen und an Hafenmauern |kopfkrat 

Es müßte also heißen: "Meeräschen fressen Algen, um die darin enthaltenen Kleinstlebewesen zu erwischen"

|kopfkrat Aber irgendwie leuchtet mir das nicht ein ;+ 

Natürlich ist es aber richtig, daß die Fische gern auf Maden und Garnelenfliegen beißen !

#h Christian


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Ich behaupte einfach mal man kann die Meeräschen mit fast jedem Köder fangen .
Er darf nur nicht zu groß und auffällig sein , muss sich leicht einsaugen lassen und muss mitten in ihrer fressspur liegen , sodas sie ihn mit ihrer normalen Nahrung aufnimmt ...


----------



## fishbrain (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hallo Leute,

wer das nächste Mal nach Dänemark fährt und sich durchfragt, wird feststellen, dass die da oben lange nicht so ein Geheimnis-Trara machen wie wir. Als ich das vor-vor-vorletzte mal in DK war, fragte ich einen ansässigen Gerätehändler nach einer gängigen Methode um Meeräschen zu fangen. Er grinste und zeigte mir gleich darauf eine Box mit Fliegen. Ich war sehr überrascht! Daraufhin sagte der Däne:" wenn dun fischn willst auf Meeräschen, muß du fischn wie auf Äschn."  #c 

Er zeigte mir einige Nymphen und Nassfliegen in Hakengröße 12 bis 8.

Und dann zeigte er mir einen Film !! |evil:   http://www.flywater-production.dk/

Grüße aus Hamburg

Marco


----------



## T4_Christian (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Das ist ja der Hammer!!! Ich will dahin wo man Meeräschen fangen kann.. Das ist ja heftig. :k :k
Habe noch nie einen Meeräsche so dicht am Ufer geschweige denn überhaupt gesehen. Ich bin Platt...


----------



## Kochtoppangler (20. März 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Wo muss ich denn da klicken um mir das anzugucken ?
irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht :c


----------



## Acipenser (5. April 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Wo muss ich denn da klicken um mir das anzugucken ?
> irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht :c


Nimmt den Microsoft Internet Explorer und keinen anderen Browser, hab ich auch probiert, geht mit dem IE.

Dazu noch meine Erfahrungen/Beobachtungen: September 2002 in NL Westkapelle. Vom Steg aus fischte einer mit stocksteifem Prügel und Paternoster mit Gummioktopussen und 7er Haken direkt an den Holzpfeilern. Hat 2 schöne Meeräschen gefangen, waren knapp so die Liga wie in dem Filmchen aus Danmark. Bei der ersten den Kescherstock abgeknickt (war mir klar, dass bei dem Gewicht die Hebelwirkung entsprechend ist). Der Trampel hat die Meeräsche mit bloßer Faust erschlagen, war recht unwürdig.:v

War fasziniert von der Kampfkraft der Fische, hab es dann selbst probiert mit Heringspaternoster, die ich mit kleinsten Fischstückchen garniert hatte. Leider nichts gefangen, aber mehrere sehr deutliche Bisse gehabt. Seitdem hört der Traum nicht mehr auf...

Also meine grundsätzliche Meinung: ich habe ja eigentlich keine Ahnung von der Meeräschenpirsch, aber was ich gelesen habe, gesehen und erfahren, bedeutet mir, dass ich es nicht mit Brot versuchen werde, sondern mit fischigen/fleischlichen Ködern.

Petri Euch allen


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. April 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hätt nochmal ne ganz andere Frage zum thema ...
Was machen die Meeräschen eigentlich über Winter ?!?!


----------



## Frank 77 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Das habe ich mich auch schonmal gefragt !|kopfkrat !!!


----------



## Acipenser (6. April 2006)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				Kochtoppangler schrieb:
			
		

> Hätt nochmal ne ganz andere Frage zum thema ...
> Was machen die Meeräschen eigentlich über Winter ?!?!



ähm, dasselbe wie die Makrelen?

Karibik, Sonne, Strand, Palmen?

Sorry, da fällt mir auch nichts passendes ein

Mahlzeit


----------



## MefoProf (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



Kochtoppangler schrieb:


> Hätt nochmal ne ganz andere Frage zum thema ...
> Was machen die Meeräschen eigentlich über Winter ?!?!



Die allermeisten ziehen wieder gen Süden. Es soll aber auch einige hier überwinternede Exemplare geben. Ich habe selber in Dragör/Seeland mal eine im März gesehen. 

Angeblich sollen die ersten Schwärme bereits im April wieder an den dänischen küsten eintreffen, um sich den Wanst mit Fischbrut vollzuhauen. Ich habe aber noch nie von Fängen vor Mitte Mai gehört. 

Mal sehen, ob ich dieses Jahr die erste dänische Meeräsche an land ziehen kann


----------



## Hov-Micha (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Moin,

dieses Jahr will ich auch :vik:
Werd´s im September mal versuchen falls die noch da sind aber bei den Temperaturen kannste die bald das ganze Jahr fangen |kopfkrat
Ich stand vor 2 Jahren in DK mitten innem Riesen-Schwarm, unzählige Tiere in 5m Entfernung...vollkommen ohne Scheu und ohne passende Köder |uhoh:
Stand nur da und hab gestaunt...war echt klasse!!

Aber mal blöd gefragt: Hat schon jemand Meeräsche gegessen, wenn ja wie wird die zubereitet?

TL
Micha


----------



## mot67 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

meeräschen schmecken lecker, ganz weisses festes fleisch, hab früher in spanienurlauben öfter selbstgeangelte "lisas" gegrillt.
der bauchhöhleninhalt war allerdings ziemlich eklig, eine einzige schwarze pampe.

@mefoprof:
ich dachte meeräschen wären reine vegetarier, hab noch nie gehört/gesehen, dass die fischbrut jagen.


----------



## andre23 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

geræuchert ein traum....


----------



## carpcatcher91 (11. Juni 2007)

*Woher bekomme ich preiswert Karpfenaufzuchtfutter oder Forelly*

meeräschen hat mal ein kumpel von mir gefangen., mit grünem futter und grünem teig als köder, alderdings in irgendeinem hafen! keine ahnung wo!


----------



## MefoProf (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



mot67 schrieb:


> meeräschen schmecken lecker, ganz weisses festes fleisch, hab früher in spanienurlauben öfter selbstgeangelte "lisas" gegrillt.
> der bauchhöhleninhalt war allerdings ziemlich eklig, eine einzige schwarze pampe.
> 
> Stimmt, ist ein hervoragender Speisefisch. Hab sie bislang aber auch nur in Spanien geniessen können.
> ...



Dachte ich eigentlich auch, aber in der dänischen Anglerzeitung, war letztes Jahr ein Bericht über einen Berufsfischer, der das behauptete und einen Angler, der sie mit kleinen Fischimitationsfliegen und winzigen Gufis fängt. 

Würde mich aber auch nicht besonders wundern, wenn dem so wäre. Ist ja schliesslich eine leicht zugängliche Proteinquelle und ab und an wird ja auch mal eine auf Blinker erbeutet. Andere sogenannte "Vegetarier" im Tierreich lassen fünfe ja auch mal gerade sein


----------



## Dorschdiggler (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Werd´s im September mal versuchen falls die noch da sind



die Letzten waren in 2006 im späten Oktober noch anzutreffen 



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Ich stand vor 2 Jahren in DK mitten innem Riesen-Schwarm, unzählige Tiere in 5m Entfernung...vollkommen ohne Scheu und ohne passende Köder |uhoh:
> Stand nur da und hab gestaunt...war echt klasse!!



und nach so einem Erlebnis war ich total angefixt....aber warte mal ab, bis die Erste am Band war |supergri|supergri|supergri



			
				Hov-Micha schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal blöd gefragt: Hat schon jemand Meeräsche gegessen, wenn ja wie wird die zubereitet?



Allerleckerstens.......ob in Folie, schön in Scheiben und gegrillt, oder geräuchert.....ein Hochgenuss.......es gibt auch Einige, die hau'n das Teil gleich am Strand auf'n Grill.....#6....oberlegger....

Sieh' zu Micha, dass Du eine raushaust.....allerdings wirst Du dann zu den normalen Küstentrips noch ein paar Tage Urlaub mehr einreichen |supergri|supergri#h


----------



## Dxlfxn (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Habe am Mittag einige Meeräschen in Travemünde gesehen. Zwei im Wasser und eine Kiste voll beim Fischer auf der Theke..


----------



## Svenno 02 (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

ich sehe immer viele jeden Sommer an der Timmendorfer Strand Seebrücke oder im Niendorfer Hafen.Das sind allerdings richtige Monster die erst im Oktober wegziehen.Geschätze 60-70cm dürften die haben.Aber die fangen???Fehlanzeige!!!!
Viel zu scheu deshalb auch die monströse Größe.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (20. September 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*



			
				Svenno  schrieb:
			
		

> Aber die fangen???Fehlanzeige!!!!
> Viel zu scheu deshalb auch die monströse Größe.



*unfangbar gibt es nicht |rolleyes

frag mal bei Brian Kjær nach 

#h#h
*


----------



## andre23 (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

..sehe jeden tag welche bei meinem fischer...und was fuer schøne tiere...und hatte letzte woche selber eine...61cm...leider beim mefoangeln...an der brustflosse...ein filet gegessen...ein traum...das andere wartet auf den ræucherofen...


----------



## Salty Waterboy (21. September 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hi, glaube es ist auf jeden fall schon zu kalt! Bin diesen Jahr aber zufrieden, hab 2 Stück schon überlisten können! Eine 62er und eine 67er!|stolz: 
Hab sie aber denke ich zu spät entdeckt, da ich sie nur wenige tage beangeln konnte!|uhoh: ABER NÄCHSTES JAHR!!! 

mfg. bellyfisher


----------



## mullet64 (23. September 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Es ist noch nicht zu kalt!
Heute war so schön warm. Und wenn man dann nach stundenlangem Füttern und Warten die ersten Strudel und Rückenflossen an der Oberfläche sieht, wird einem erst recht warm ums Herz...
Nachdem ich vormittags zwei zaghafte Bisse versiebt hatte, hat es heute abend dann das erste Mal dieses Jahr geklappt: Nach aufregenden 18 Minuten hat sich eine wunderschöne und dicke Meeräsche ergeben.





Mit 3,8kg war es meine bisher schwerste. Leider war danach Totenstille im Wasser. Anscheinend war es die Schwarm-Chefin gewesen; alle anderen waren weg.
Aber spätestens nächstes Jahr sind sie wieder da ...
Ich freu mich drauf.
Mullet


----------



## Rosi (25. September 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

wat für ein tier! alle achtung und ein fettes petri heil. heute wars aber ganz schön wellig. da treibt der ganze futterkram doch ab? oder wie machst du das
du hattest doch schon letztes jahr ein ähnliches foto, mit der ganzen familie. klasse, wenn es jedes jahr klappt!


----------



## mullet64 (26. September 2007)

*AW: Meeräschensichtungen ?*

Hi Rosi,
am Sonntag waren die Bedingungen eigentlich ganz ok. Nur am Nachmittag war es ein klein wenig wellig und dann etwas Drift Richtung Osten. Das hat den Schwarm etwas gestreut. Aber irgendwann (mit Unterstützung durch leckerste Brotwürfel) haben sie dann zur Angelstelle zurückgefunden.
Generell ist es nicht allzuschwierig, sie dann zu fangen, wenn sie erst mal da sind und das Futter annehmen. Verglichen mit der Mefo ist die MÄ-Angelei eher (und regelmäßiger) erfolgreich, und das dann noch mit einem bedeutend höheren Durchschnittsgewicht und aufregenderem Drill. (Aber trotzdem bleibe ich der Mefo treu.)
Mullet


----------

